# 2012 Kansas Whitetail Hunts



## Kimber420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Now booking for the 2012 Kansas whitetail hunting season. 
Limited number of hunts available in archery.

Five day hunts starting at $2500 per hunter for a group of 3+ hunters, or $3000 if less than 3 hunters, hunt on private land, lodging and meals included. No antler restrictions, you can shoot what you like. All deer shot last year were over 150 inches.

Please contact me for more information (if no answer please leave a message). 210-827-9679 or you can email me at [email protected]


----------

